

Top 10 traits of a rockstar software engineer - webwatch
http://alexiskold.wordpress.com/2008/04/08/top-10-traits-of-a-rockstar-software-engineer/

======
jeroen
dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=157804>

